# Mad Oils - I am in LOVE



## bbrown (Mar 30, 2015)

I got my order from  them today, and boy there is some depth to their FO's!  I cannot wait to soap with them.
I got Sexy Beast, Vanilla Milk and Golden Embargo.  Vanilla Milk is beautiful.  I do not care for anything vanilla but this one has something special.


----------



## LBussy (Mar 30, 2015)

They've got some great names but I've never smelled them.  I mean come on ... "Hedonic Tonic"?  That's awesome!


----------



## snappyllama (Mar 30, 2015)

I love their snow witch and pumpkin bread. Both are very well balanced and smell high-end.  So far, everything I've gotten from them is very good quality.  Their micas are fantastic too... as good as Nurture, with different/deeper colors.  So now I go to Nurture for brights and Mad Oils for more subdued colors.

Now I'm definitely going to have to try Vanilla Milk, Sexy Beast and Golden Embargo. That Loo Loo Shampoo has my eye too.


----------



## not_ally (Mar 30, 2015)

I loved their Orange Blossom OOB and immediately after pour, then it seemed to fade.  But a month later it has come back! Not super assertive, but very pretty.


----------



## newbie (Mar 30, 2015)

What do you think of GOlden Embargo? I was eyeing that one to buy but having 6000 FOs already, I hesitated to pull the trigger. I mean, if I have 6000, what is 6005? Nothing really.


----------



## bbrown (Mar 30, 2015)

newbie said:


> What do you think of GOlden Embargo? I was eyeing that one to buy but having 6000 FOs already, I hesitated to pull the trigger. I mean, if I have 6000, what is 6005? Nothing really.



Once I soap with it, I'll know more.  But it's  very layered and dark.  I get notes of musk and amber, and I don't even know if that's what's in the description.  But there is something about how the smell tapers off that has something floral to it.  It's intriguing.


----------



## bbrown (Mar 30, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> I love their snow witch and pumpkin bread. Both are very well balanced and smell high-end.  So far, everything I've gotten from them is very good quality.  Their micas are fantastic too... as good as Nurture, with different/deeper colors.  So now I go to Nurture for brights and Mad Oils for more subdued colors.
> 
> Now I'm definitely going to have to try Vanilla Milk, Sexy Beast and Golden Embargo. That Loo Loo Shampoo has my eye too.



I almost hit the go on Loo Loo Shampoo but I switched it out for Vanilla Milk.  The next time I order I just may order all they have.  lol.


----------



## snappyllama (Mar 30, 2015)

bbrown said:


> I almost hit the go on Loo Loo Shampoo but I switched it out for Vanilla Milk.  The next time I order I just may order all they have.  lol.



It sure is tempting since they have a *reasonable* number of FOs. I came really close when they had that sale but managed to talk myself out of it. My birthday is coming up in a few months... maybe I'll treat myself then!

Oh yikes, I just checked their site and they have some new micas that look good. 

Must. Close. Website.


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 30, 2015)

You mean its not just a figment of my of my computer monitor's imagination? They do have shades of mica different from Nurture??? NO!  Please tell me they just changed the names...!!!  I don't _need_ more colors.


----------



## lisamaliga (Apr 2, 2015)

I've bookmarked their site -- they have quite a big mica selection!


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 2, 2015)

I caved - ordered micas. You know how some people have a thing for collecting fragrance oils....I'm becoming like that with micas.  There's just something about
the idea of missing out on a color I've never used before... I can't leave it alone!

Hmm...its similar to my stash of Crayola crayons hidden, unopened, in my closet.  I have boxes with colors they don't make any more saved up!


----------



## bbrown (Apr 2, 2015)

lenarenee said:


> I caved - ordered micas. You know how some people have a thing for collecting fragrance oils....I'm becoming like that with micas.  There's just something about
> the idea of missing out on a color I've never used before... I can't leave it alone!
> 
> *Hmm...its similar to my stash of Crayola crayons hidden, unopened, in my closet.  I have boxes with colors they don't make any more saved up!*


*
*


Bwahaha!!!  This great!


----------



## bbrown (Apr 2, 2015)

Their Pink Frosted Copper is gorgeous.   I also ordered Spicy Tomato, Lemon Cupcake, Brickhouse, 3 Olive Martini, Tahitian Teal, Magic Beans and Twilight.


----------



## not_ally (Apr 2, 2015)

I really like their micas, too.  Rich and saturated.  And I LOVE the Nina Simone (multicolored but sort of subtle)) glitter.  I am not really a glitter person, but if a soap ends up looks ugly on top I almost always sift some on, and it really does help.


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 2, 2015)

bbrown said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Bwahaha!!!  This great!



Yes, I hoard crayons. Its a phobia; a few years ago the boxes of 96's disappeared and I couldn't not find any!  Crayola put out these nice storage boxes of like 112 colors and I snatched some up - only to find that they were multiple packs of 24's and some oddball box....not 112 different colors!!

Finally found 96's on Amazon...and paid way more than I should have to stash them away!  My absolute favorite crayons are the construction paper crayons which work great on dark paper!  Still have 3 of those left.  Last time I looked, Crayola didn't make them any more.


----------



## grumpy_owl (Apr 8, 2015)

Got my first Mad Oils order today. I love the Disco Pink and Yellow Raincoat shimmery micas. Not sure about the scents. Velvet Peppercorn is a big yes because I adore black pepper scent in soap. There is something about the way it cures that is just magic. The Vanilla Milk smells exactly like BB's Vanilla Select to me; not getting any milkiness. I'm not sure what I can do with it--a blend?
And the famous Snow Witch, that everyone loves. It's...piney. Really really piney, like, car-freshener-level. I have a Q-Tip steeping with it and some of NG's Fresh Fallen Leaves to smooth it out so we'll see. But for now, I prefer BB's Sleigh Ride.
However I am enjoying the heck out of the candy they sent me!


----------



## zolveria (Apr 8, 2015)

*Mica / MAD Oils*

I am not sure but Mad Oil Mica look like they are BASF  brands and the same color as the ones at http://www.cosmeticpigments.com/


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 8, 2015)

They do look pretty similar.  The prices are about the same for the few micas I checked.... within $0.15 per ounce with MO being less on some and Wholesale pigments being less on others. I wonder if Wholesale Pigments ships in bags though? I happily pay extra for the convenience and re-usability of jars.


----------



## bbrown (Apr 9, 2015)

grumpy_owl said:


> Got my first Mad Oils order today. I love the Disco Pink and Yellow Raincoat shimmery micas. Not sure about the scents. Velvet Peppercorn is a big yes because I adore black pepper scent in soap. There is something about the way it cures that is just magic. The Vanilla Milk smells exactly like BB's Vanilla Select to me;* not getting any milkiness.* I'm not sure what I can do with it--a blend?
> And the famous Snow Witch, that everyone loves. It's...piney. Really really piney, like, car-freshener-level. I have a Q-Tip steeping with it and some of NG's Fresh Fallen Leaves to smooth it out so we'll see. But for now, I prefer BB's Sleigh Ride.
> However I am enjoying the heck out of the candy they sent me!



Oh wow!!  I definitely detect the milkiness.  That's one reason I was blown away by it.  It smells like no other vanilla I have encountered.

I just placed a 2nd order last night and had Velvet Peppercorn on the list, as well as Snow Witch.  I really wanted Marzipan but they are sold out right now.


----------



## grumpy_owl (Apr 9, 2015)

Velvet Peppercorn will change your life!

I haven't soaped with either of the others yet so it's not fair to be all "meh" when I've only smelled them OOB. But I just did a big gift basket for the Los Angeles Community Garden Council fundraiser and if I don't smell vanilla again until Christmas, it will be too soon.
(Told you I was grumpy...)


----------



## Gren (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks to this thread, I ended up purchasing several fragrances from Mad Oils.  My assessment:

Vanilla Milk - Apparently it's THE vanilla scent for vanilla haters.  Wasn't super impressive OOB since I'm not a big vanilla fan...but in body butter the dry down is amazing.  I guess the best way to describe it is creamy and candy like, but not sickeningly sweet and definitely doesn't have that buttery note that I hate.

Golden Embargo - This would probably be the greatest scent of all time if it were just a little bit stronger.  Also used in body butter (hard to detect even immediately after mixing), and also smells fantastic after a few minutes on the skin.  I don't really even know how to describe it...definitely amber but brighter?

Smoke & Mirrors - Pretty much exactly what it sounds like.  The smokiness is readily apparent, but there's something else that reminds me of fresh rolled cigars.  Not a bad thing by any means, and definitely geared more towards guys.

Velvet Peppercorn - I'm on the fence with this one.  It's peppery and very slightly sweet.  Used in a hand cream, disappointed the scent didn't last very long.

Hedonic Tonic - I really wanted to love this one.  Used in a hand cream, and I keep using it to find something to love about it.  But right off the bat it smells like lemon Pine-Sol.  When it dries a bit I get a sense of daisies and maybe the merest hint of mint/sage...but that initial cleaner smell is really off-putting.  I just can't imagine someone picking up the jar to sniff it and thinking, "Yeah, I want to smell like a freshly cleaned bathroom." 

Sexy Beast - Haven't used it yet, but it is perfect OOB.  According to the description it's pretty much all florals, but it's so hip and bright where other floral heavy fragrances smell like old ladies' perfume.  I'm not practiced enough to detect any individual floral notes (maybe honeysuckle), it just all blends together so well.  Definitely fit for a body spray/perfume, but should be perfect in anything.


----------



## cgirard4 (Apr 16, 2015)

I just placed my first order with them. I am so happy to see this post!


----------

